# Vater und Sohn möchten zusammen angeln gehen



## damdam05 (21. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen, #h

mein Arbeitskollege hat mich gerade gefragt, ob er laut "Gesetz" schon mit seinem 5 jährigen Sohn am Forellensee gehen und angeln darf. Natürlich mit der Einschränkung das der gefangene Fisch vom Vater waidgerecht getötet wird. Aber darf (unter Aufsicht) der Junge einen Fisch drillen oder nicht?
Ich meine, wenn der Junge Hilfe braucht ist der Vater ja da.

Was meint ihr?


----------



## omnimc (21. März 2011)

*AW: Vater und Sohn möchten zusammen angeln gehen*

also meiner geht schon seit seinen 3 lebensjahr mit. und angelt mit. jetzt ist er 6,5 und angelt mehr Forellen als ich.(liegt aber daran das ich nicht zum angeln komme wenn er als erster fängt) mitttlerweile kann er punktgenau werfen. und wie soll er es sonst lernen? in Hessen gibt es jetzt sogar eine gesetzneuerung. aber fragt am teich nach, normal ist das aber kein problem.


----------



## ernie1973 (21. März 2011)

*AW: Vater und Sohn möchten zusammen angeln gehen*

EIGENTLICH --> NEIN,

ABER ich hoffe darauf, dass gerade am Forellenteich niemand deswegen ein Faß aufmacht, wenn der Junge da angelt.

Ansonsten beginnt die Strafmündigkeit ohnehin erst mit 14 Jahren - aber ich hoffe, dass der Teichbesitzer einfach nur nickt und das ihr einen tollen Tag habt!

Ernie

PS:

Ich angle selber seitdem ich 3 Jahre alt bin und Gott sei Dank hat da nie ein Hahn nach gekräht!
Irgendwie muß man die Zeit ja überbrücken, bis die Kurzen den Jugendfischereischein abholen können!!!


----------



## dpj_de (21. März 2011)

*AW: Vater und Sohn möchten zusammen angeln gehen*

Hi,
wo kommst Du denn her? - In Bayern ist das Fischen für Kinder unter 10 Jahren kein Problem, so lange ein Erwachsener Fischereischeininhaber mit Fischereierlaubnis dabei ist. Rechtlich fischt dann nämlich der Erwachsene. - Wobei die Landung eng zu überwachen ist und ebenfalls das Töten vom Erwachsenen vorgenommen werden muss. - Der Drill ist kein Problem und wenn der Junior den Fisch über den vom Vater gehaltenen Kescher zieht auch nicht. - Ich gehe mit meinen Kindern (7 und 9) ebenfalls ab und an zum Fischen. - Es gab dazu auch einmal ein Flugblatt von Ministerium, das irgendwo daheim rumliegt. - Einfach mal im Ministerium oder beim Fischereiverband nachfragen. 
Ab 10 brauchen die dann nicht mehr Kleinen den Jugendfischereischein.
Viele Grüße
Dieter


----------



## riecken (21. März 2011)

*AW: Vater und Sohn möchten zusammen angeln gehen*

So lange der besitzter nicht so ein Miesepeter ist hat denke ich ma keiner was dagegen#h


----------



## damdam05 (21. März 2011)

*AW: Vater und Sohn möchten zusammen angeln gehen*

Bundesland ist Niedersachsen


----------



## Anglero (21. März 2011)

*AW: Vater und Sohn möchten zusammen angeln gehen*

"...laut "Gesetz"..."?
Nein.


----------



## omnimc (21. März 2011)

*AW: Vater und Sohn möchten zusammen angeln gehen*

aber ich denke niemand wird da den kopf abreissen sondern verständnis zeigen. rufe auf alle fälle mal an der anlage an,zur not halt eine andere aufsuchen.wer weis ob der bub überhaupt einen ganzen tag lust zum fischen hat. tip von mir die fische nicht unbedingt vor dem kleine schlachten das muß aber der vater selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Onkelfester (21. März 2011)

*AW: Vater und Sohn möchten zusammen angeln gehen*

Ich bin noch nicht mal auf den Gedanken gekommen, daß so etwas nicht gehen könnte. 
Bisher war ich dreimal mit Junior im Forellenpuff und niemand hat auch nur komisch geguckt!


----------



## Lümmy (21. März 2011)

*AW: Vater und Sohn möchten zusammen angeln gehen*



Anglero schrieb:


> "...laut "Gesetz"..."?
> Nein.



In s-h ja!
Solange der Vater über 18 ist und nen gültigen fischereischein hat und das Kind unter 12 ist bei uns alles gut#6
Über 12 Jahre muss er dann selber den fischereischein machen...


----------



## Anglero (21. März 2011)

*AW: Vater und Sohn möchten zusammen angeln gehen*



omnimc schrieb:


> aber ich denke niemand wird da den kopf abreissen sondern verständnis zeigen. rufe auf alle fälle mal an der anlage an,zur not halt eine andere aufsuchen.wer weis ob der bub überhaupt einen ganzen tag lust zum fischen hat. tip von mir die fische nicht unbedingt vor dem kleine schlachten das muß aber der vater selbst entscheiden.


 
Die Entscheidung liegt hier wohl kaum bei einem Teichbetreiber, sondern eher in den Ausführungen der jeweiligen Landesfischereigesetze und -verordnungen.


----------



## NickAdams (21. März 2011)

*AW: Vater und Sohn möchten zusammen angeln gehen*

Die Betreiber privater Forellenseen sind Geschäftsleute und denken verständlicherweise profitorientiert. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass jemand seine Kunden mit Paragraphenreiterei vergraulen möchte.

So long,

Nick


----------



## zanderzone (21. März 2011)

*AW: Vater und Sohn möchten zusammen angeln gehen*

Ganz ehrlich! Du kannst dich mit deinem Sohn überall hinsetzten ! Da sagt doch niemand was! mein Dad hat mich auch mit 3-4 Jahren immer mitgenommen! Er wurde etliche Male kontrolliert, aber es hat nie jemand was gesagt.. Nichtmal die WaPo!!


----------



## fenmaus (21. März 2011)

*AW: Vater und Sohn möchten zusammen angeln gehen*

_*Fischereigesetz für Bayern(FiG);
Heranführen von Kindern an die Angelfischerei
>>Aus der fischereilichen Praxis ist an uns das Anliegen herangetragen worden,auch Kinder ohne Jugendfischereischein in die Ausübung des Fischfangs einbeziehen zu können.Dazu teilen wir folgendes mit:
Personen,die das 10.Lebensjahr noch nicht vollendet haben und des halb den Jugenfischerreischein noch nicht erwerben können(Kinder),dürfen unter folgenden Voraussetzungen und Maßgaben an die Angelfischerei herangeführt werden:
1. Verantwortlicher muß stets eine volljährige 
Person sein,die einen gültigen Fischereischein besitzt und über die notwendige Autorität verfügt.Diese Person übt den Fischfang im Sinn der Art.35 und FiG aus und steht für die Beachtung sämlicher einschlägiger Regelungen ein.
2.Dem Kind dürfen Handlungen,die seine Einsicht und Befähigung übersteigten,weder ganz noch teilweise überlassen werden;zu gewährlägigen ist vor allem der Tierschutz.deshalb dürfen Kinder nicht tätig werden beim"Abködern eines lebenden Fisch,Betäuben und Töten von Fischen."
3.Im übrigen darf ein Kind im Rahmen seiner Einsicht und Befähigung in die Ausübung des Fischfangs einbezogen werden.Die volljährige Person muß jedoch stets bereit und in der Lage sein,ummittelbar einzugreifen,so daß sie die Fangtätigkeit ständig"in der Hand"behält.
Dieses Schreiben ist an alle Gewässerbewirtschafter,die den Fischfang mit der Handangel ausüben oder ausüben lassen.|krach:
*_


----------



## Anglero (21. März 2011)

*AW: Vater und Sohn möchten zusammen angeln gehen*

Ist doch schön, dass es in manchen Bundesländern so verbindlich geregelt wird. Aber der TE fragte ja konkret nach der Gesetzeslage. Und das "_*Heranführen von Kindern an die Angelfischerei"*_ ist nicht Teil des Fischereigesetzes. Aber ich find es schön, dass es das gibt. Allerdings würde ich die zuständigen Beamten darum bitten, die Forellenteichangelei davon auszunehem, hat ja mit dem Waidgedanken wenig zu tun.

Für Niedersachsen gilt imho: 

*Bis zum 14. Lebensjahr (Kinderausweis ist mit zu führen), dürfen Jugendliche nur zur Vorbereitung auf die Fischerprüfung und unter Aufsicht geeigneter Personen angeln. Ab 14 Jahren kann die Fischerprüfung abgelegt, der reguläre Fischereischein erworben und ohne Auflagen geangelt werden.*


----------



## daci7 (21. März 2011)

*AW: Vater und Sohn möchten zusammen angeln gehen*



damdam05 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, #h
> 
> mein Arbeitskollege hat mich gerade gefragt, ob er laut "Gesetz" schon mit seinem 5 jährigen Sohn am Forellensee gehen und angeln darf. Natürlich mit der Einschränkung das der gefangene Fisch vom Vater waidgerecht getötet wird. Aber darf (unter Aufsicht) der Junge einen Fisch drillen oder nicht?
> Ich meine, wenn der Junge Hilfe braucht ist der Vater ja da.
> ...


 
Hat denn dein Kollegen den Lappen?

PS: Im Prinzip ist das hier alles Haarspalterei. Ich habe noch nie davon gehört, dass an nem FoPu kontrolliert wird. Und wenn es trotz dem dazu kommen sollte, müsste man ZUDEM noch an einen Kontroletti geraten der übelste Laune oder kein Kinderfreund ist um irgendwelche strafrechtlichen Folgen in Erwägung zu ziehen.


----------



## Furchi1963 (21. März 2011)

*AW: Vater und Sohn möchten zusammen angeln gehen*



fenmaus schrieb:


> _*Fischereigesetz für Bayern(FiG);*_
> _*Heranführen von Kindern an die Angelfischerei*_
> _*>>Aus der fischereilichen Praxis ist an uns das Anliegen herangetragen worden,auch Kinder ohne Jugendfischereischein in die Ausübung des Fischfangs einbeziehen zu können.Dazu teilen wir folgendes mit:*_
> _*Personen,die das 10.Lebensjahr noch nicht vollendet haben und des halb den Jugenfischerreischein noch nicht erwerben können(Kinder),dürfen unter folgenden Voraussetzungen und Maßgaben an die Angelfischerei herangeführt werden:*_
> ...


 

*Boah, Ehhhh........bei dieser Schreibweise bekomme ich Augenkrebs!*


----------



## Colophonius (21. März 2011)

*AW: Vater und Sohn möchten zusammen angeln gehen*

Hey

Ich denke, du solltest dich zugunsten der Zukunft deines Sohnes, gegen das Gesetz und für den Forellenteich entscheiden. (obwohl ich die Regelung in Niedersachsen nicht kenne)
1. Der Betreiber will auch Geld verdienen
2. Du musst schon einen ganz mies gelaunten Polizisten/Kontrolleur/sonstwas treffen, der etwas dagegen sagt, wenn ein Vater seinen Sohn zum Angeln führt.
Der Angelsport braucht Nachwuchs, der verantwortungsvoll ans Angeln rangeführt wird 
3. Wenn am Forellenteich kontrolliert wird, dann hast du so viel Pech, dass du gleich zum Ausgleich Lotto spielen kannst, weil du dann vermutlich gewinnst. Wahrscheinlichkeit schätze ich gleichhoch ein.

Mein Opa hat mich auch zum angeln mitgenommen, als ich 6 und älter war. Ich habe auch selber die Angel halten dürfen und auch selbst die "riiiieeeeesigen" Barsche (Handlang ) landen dürfen.
Wir wurden auch mal kontrolliert. Hat wirklich keinen gestört. 

Das kleine Restrisiko würde ich eingehen, um deinem Sohn solch' tolle Erlebnisse zu vermitteln. Ich kann mich noch genau daran erinnern, wie ich mit Schwimmflügelchen das erste mal mit meinem Opa angeln war. 
Das ist ca. 12 Jahre her. 
An den Matheunterricht kann ich mich meist 12 Minuten später nichtmehr so gut erinnern


----------



## lausi97 (21. März 2011)

*AW: Vater und Sohn möchten zusammen angeln gehen*

@daci7
an genau so einen bin ich geraten,hat mich als FoPuBe.500,- und den Vater 40,- gekostet.Allerdings kannte ich den zuständigen Ordnungsbeamten,mit dem hab ich den mal nen paar Takte ausserdienstlich geredet.Ich sach ma 1cm mit Hut war der gute hinterher.
In NRW ab 8jahren,aber ohne Töten der Fische und die Aufsichtsperson des Kindes muß die Prüfung haben.
gruß
Lausi


----------



## fenmaus (21. März 2011)

*AW: Vater und Sohn möchten zusammen angeln gehen*

_*Ja du darfst ja ihn mitmehmen,er darf ja auch fischen mit der Angel vom Vater,wenn der Vater einen gültigen Fischerreischein besitzt und er darf nur mit 2 Handangeln fischen,eine bekommt der Sohn und eine der Vater,dies gült bis er das Alter hat um den Jugendfischereischein oder Fischreischein bekommt.
Fallst du dich nicht sicher bis,dann würde ich mich an das Landratsamt in deiner Heimart wenden,bevor du ärger bekommst.
Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht.;+
*_


----------



## Lümmy (21. März 2011)

*AW: Vater und Sohn möchten zusammen angeln gehen*



Anglero schrieb:


> Für Niedersachsen gilt imho:
> 
> *Bis zum 14. Lebensjahr (Kinderausweis ist mit zu führen), dürfen Jugendliche nur zur Vorbereitung auf die Fischerprüfung und unter Aufsicht geeigneter Personen angeln. Ab 14 Jahren kann die Fischerprüfung abgelegt, der reguläre Fischereischein erworben und ohne Auflagen geangelt werden.*



Damit ist doch alles geklärt#6
Er bewegt sich im Rahmen der gesetzlichen Regelungen und dann ist gut!
Wenn das in anderen Bundesländern nicht so ist und man trotzdem geht,muss das halt jeder selber wissen,ob er das Risiko eingeht!
Hier wollte der Te wissen ob es rechtens ist und das wurde hier mit ja beantwortet!
Thema erledigt und viel Spaß beim angeln!


----------



## daci7 (21. März 2011)

*AW: Vater und Sohn möchten zusammen angeln gehen*



lausi97 schrieb:


> @daci7
> an genau so einen bin ich geraten,hat mich als FoPuBe.500,- und den Vater 40,- gekostet.



Man soll auch schon Pferde ... aber da zeigt sich mal wieder: Es gibt nichts das es nicht gibt und besonders im Heimatland der Gartenzwerge und Schrebergesetze hätte ich eigentlich damit rechnen müssen. Schon traurig solche Leute.



lausi97 schrieb:


> Allerdings kannte ich den zuständigen Ordnungsbeamten,mit dem hab ich  den mal nen paar Takte ausserdienstlich geredet.Ich sach ma 1cm mit Hut  war der gute hinterher.


Ich hoffe es hat was gebracht! :m


----------



## micha84 (21. März 2011)

*AW: Vater und Sohn möchten zusammen angeln gehen*

Also in BW ist die Gesetzlage klar hier geregelt. Es heisst das nur der wo einen Angelschein und Tageskarte hat den Fisch drillen und raushollen darf. Wen also der Sohn mit der Angel am See steht kann es vorkommen das der Vater eine Geldstrafe bekommt bei mehrfache missachten des Gesetztes droht eine abnahme des Angelsscheins und lebenslange Sperre.

Ich sehe aber bei angeln viele Kinder wo kleinere Fische rausziehen auch dem Verein wo der See gehört weiss es aber ist so kulant und lässt es zu. Den aus Kindern werden vollblut Angler und ist die Zukunft für unser Hobby und den Verein. Ich würde aber an fremnden Seen erstmal genau erkundigen ob es möglich den ich war schon auf Seen wo die Helfer genau beobachtet (mit Fernglas) und wen der Helfer nur ein Fisch angefasst wurde gab es 15€ Strafe und regestrierung in Datenbank.




Also wie man es sieht ist es von See zu See immer unterschiedlich.


----------



## Lümmy (21. März 2011)

*AW: Vater und Sohn möchten zusammen angeln gehen*

Es geht aber nicht um bw sondern um Niedersachsen! Und dann brauch er sich auch nicht beim Betreiber des Sees erkundigen,sondern kann drauf los angeln....#6


----------



## Helle_1 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Vater und Sohn möchten zusammen angeln gehen*



Lümmy schrieb:


> Es geht aber nicht um bw sondern um Niedersachsen! Und dann brauch er sich auch nicht beim Betreiber des Sees erkundigen,sondern kann drauf los angeln....#6


 
Hallo Lümmy,

hast vollkommen recht.
Es steht nirgens geschrieben wie lange die Vorbereitung auf die Fischerprüfung dauern darf. 

Gruß Helle_1


----------



## Tipp (22. März 2011)

*AW: Vater und Sohn möchten zusammen angeln gehen*



Anglero schrieb:


> "...laut "Gesetz"..."?
> Nein.


Wo genau steht das?


----------



## Anglero (22. März 2011)

*AW: Vater und Sohn möchten zusammen angeln gehen*



Tipp schrieb:


> Wo genau steht das?


 
Im Nds. FischereiG. §15:

_Einem Jugendlichen unter 14 Jahren darf eine Fischereierlaubnis nur zur Vorbereitung auf die Fischerprüfung __und nur zum Fischen unter Aufsicht geeigneter Personen erteilt werden._​ 
Desweiteren sollte doch auch mit dem Statement der "VDSF Jugend" die Frage abschließend geklärt sein:

_Bis zum 14. Lebensjahr (Kinderausweis ist mit zu führen), dürfen Jugendliche nur zur Vorbereitung auf die Fischerprüfung und unter Aufsicht geeigneter Personen angeln. Ab 14 Jahren kann die Fischerprüfung abgelegt, der reguläre Fischereischein erworben und ohne Auflagen geangelt werden._

Hier sollte man sich bewusst sein, dass den Maßstäben unseres Kulturkreises folgend, ein Fünfjähriger kein Jugendlicher ist.

Ob man sich daran halten sollte oder nicht, ist nicht Gegenstand der Frage gewesen.


----------



## ernie1973 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Vater und Sohn möchten zusammen angeln gehen*



Anglero schrieb:


> Im Nds. FischereiG. §15:
> 
> _Einem Jugendlichen unter 14 Jahren darf eine Fischereierlaubnis nur zur Vorbereitung auf die Fischerprüfung __und nur zum Fischen unter Aufsicht geeigneter Personen erteilt werden._​
> Desweiteren sollte doch auch mit dem Statement der "VDSF Jugend" die Frage abschließend geklärt sein:
> ...


 
Da Kinder unter 14 Jahren aber NICHT strafmündig sind, stellt sich rechtlich die Frage, was dem 5 Jahre alten Kind (als "Täter") denn passieren soll?

Richtig-->NIX

Betreiber und Vater wegen "Beihilfe" --> wohl auch eher nix - aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich, dass Staatsanwälte durchaus Wichtigeres zu tun haben.

...und ob das Jugendamt darin eine Verletzung der Aufsichtspflicht sehen würde, wage ich frech zu bezweifeln!

Zudem ist eine Kontrolle auf dem Privatgelände eines Angelteiches zwar möglich, aber unwahrscheinlich und bedarf einer recht guten Begründung seitens der Behörden / Kontrollorgane, WENN der Betreiber von seinem Hausrecht Gebrauch macht!

Also - nach wie vor meine Meinung:

Wenn das Kind vernünftig von einem geprüften volljährigen Angler angeleitet & beaufsichtigt wird, dann interessiert das (Gott sei Dank!) in der Praxis keine Sau!!!

Viel Spaß beim Angeln!

Ernie


----------



## Tipp (22. März 2011)

*AW: Vater und Sohn möchten zusammen angeln gehen*



Anglero schrieb:


> Im Nds. FischereiG. §15:
> 
> _Einem Jugendlichen unter 14 Jahren darf eine Fischereierlaubnis nur zur Vorbereitung auf die Fischerprüfung __und nur zum Fischen unter Aufsicht geeigneter Personen erteilt werden._​
> Desweiteren sollte doch auch mit dem Statement der "VDSF Jugend" die Frage abschließend geklärt sein:
> ...



Wenn du davon ausgehst, dass ein 5jähriger kein Jugendlicher ist, passt der Absatz ja nicht auf den Fall.
Davon abgesehen kann ich mich selbst mit 12 darauf vorbereiten später mal eine Doktorarbeit zu schreiben oder Astronaut zu werden.
Was fehlt ist eine genaue Definition und zeitliche Begrenzung des Begriffs "Vorbereitung".

Also meine Frage war damit halt nicht beantwortet. Trotzdem danke für deine Mühe.


----------



## Anglero (22. März 2011)

*AW: Vater und Sohn möchten zusammen angeln gehen*

Gegen beratungsresistente Volljuristen komme ich natürlich nicht an. 

Viel Spaß noch!
Anglero


----------



## Tipp (22. März 2011)

*AW: Vater und Sohn möchten zusammen angeln gehen*



Anglero schrieb:


> Gegen beratungsresistente Volljuristen komme ich natürlich nicht an.
> 
> Viel Spaß noch!
> Anglero



Ich wollte dir nicht auf den Schlips treten oder so.
Ich habe nur nach ner Antwort gesucht.
Sorry, wenn das falsch rübergekommen sein sollte.


----------



## omnimc (22. März 2011)

*AW: Vater und Sohn möchten zusammen angeln gehen*

@ Ernie 
Zudem ist eine Kontrolle auf dem Privatgelände eines Angelteiches zwar möglich, aber unwahrscheinlich und bedarf einer recht guten Begründung seitens der Behörden / Kontrollorgane, WENN der Betreiber von seinem Hausrecht Gebrauch macht!


das stimmt ja so nicht ganz,solltest du einen eigenen Teich auf deinen Privatgelände haben, darfst du da nicht angeln wenn du kein Angelschein hast. (und wer dir für dein teich die jahreskarte verkauft weiß ich nicht:q) Rechtlich ist es so das der Schein bei sich zu tragen ist und auf verlangen vorzuzeigen ist.

ich finde es aber doof das die gesetze der länder soweit auseinander liegen.
in Hesen ist das jetzt besser und eindeutig geklärt. kinder bis 10 jahre sind Helfer. ab den 10 Lebensjahr kann man auf der Gemeinde einen Jahresfischerreischein erwerben.  dieser gilt aber nur mit Begleitung eines Fischereischein Inhabers. ab 14 Kann man dann die Prüfung machen.

in Rlp ist das ganz anders da gibt es diesen Schein ab 7 dafür muß man aber da gemeldet sein wir wohnen aber in hessen . (da ich mit meinen Sohn aber in Hessen sowie Rlp Angel bewege ich mich halt am rande einer Ordnungswiedrigkeit bei einer Kontrolle, hier hoffe ich aber auf etwas verständnis der Kontrolleure)wie sonst soll man seinen Kindern das angeln beibringen. kenn kein Kind das vom zugucken lust bekommt später zu angeln.


----------



## daci7 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Vater und Sohn möchten zusammen angeln gehen*

Die Regelungen sind sowieso fürn *rsch ...

ich wurd letztens am Wasser von nem amerikanischen Pärchen gefragt wo ihr Kurzer denn ne Lizenz kaufen kann, da er aus Amiland seine Rute mitgebracht hat und gern angeln würde ... die ham auch erstmal Augen gemacht als ich denen erklärt hab "Is nicht, solang niemand mit nem echten Schein dabei ist" 
Und den Kurzen hats auch sehr "gefreut".


----------



## ernie1973 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Vater und Sohn möchten zusammen angeln gehen*

Also - lassen wir doch mal Wissen und Halbwissen beiseite und betrachten die Frage des TE´s ganz nüchtern:

Darf der 5 - jährige Sohn in Begleitung seines Vaters an einem FORELLENPUFF angeln, wenn der Vater einen Schein hat und den Kleinen vernünftig beaufsichtigt?

...in welcher Realität lebt ihr eigentlich alle - also in den Anlagen die ich kenne (und das sind nicht wenige!), haben allerhöchstens 2 drittel der erwachsenen Angler dort einen Schein und es kümmert niemand!!!! (soviel zur Praxis!).

...und dann fangen "ANGLER" an, dagegen zu wettern und warnen (halbweise) vor drohenden (theoretischen) rechtlichen Konsequenzen, wenn ein Fischereischeininhaber mit seinem Sohnemann dort angeln gehen möchte?

Mein Gott - der Junge soll angeln...im Zweifel legt man halt´ weit aus dann dient es eben zur "Vorbereitung auf die Fischerprüfung"!

Warum macht ihr hier solche Anstrengungen und zeigt Horrorszenarien auf, was da alles bei passieren kann....!?!

Wieder ein Beispiel für "Angler machen Anglern das Leben schwer"!

Sorry, aber dies ist keine akademische Diskussion, bei der es darum geht, wer am besten die meisten Haare spalten kann - hier fragt einer nach einer praktischen Lösung, um mit seinem Sohn einfach angeln zu gehen....!

Ich würde kurz den Betreiber ansprechen, ob es für IHN OK ist und dann würde ich den Kleinen angeln lassen!

...und mal im Ernst - ich angle seit ca. 33 Jahren - auf privatem Grund und in einem Forellenpuff habe ich selbst noch nie eine Kontrolle erlebt.........

...und ich fing als 5 jähriger schon die Forellen aus den Teiches des Chefs meines Vaters, während die Männer Skat spielten....und siehe da....ich bin noch auf freiem Fuß......

Ernie


----------



## angler1996 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Vater und Sohn möchten zusammen angeln gehen*

das was mich aufregt ist, das diese Diskussion überhaupt mit rechtlichem Hintergrund geführt wird.
Es wäre doch einfach zu sagen: ich Vater nehme meinen Sohn zum Angeln mit, bis er das Alter für nen Jugendschein hat. Für sein Tun bin ich eh verantwortlich, was will hier der Gesetzgeber?; wieder nur sinnlose Regelungen?; (die letzlich keiner kontrolliert). Kinder sollen in Begleitung eines Fischreischeininhabers Anglen dürfen und nicht reglementiert werden. 
Gruß A.#h


----------



## omnimc (22. März 2011)

*AW: Vater und Sohn möchten zusammen angeln gehen*



angler1996 schrieb:


> das was mich aufregt ist, das diese Diskussion überhaupt mit rechtlichem Hintergrund geführt wird.
> Es wäre doch einfach zu sagen: ich Vater nehme meinen Sohn zum Angeln mit, bis er das Alter für nen Jugendschein hat. Für sein Tun bin ich eh verantwortlich, was will hier der Gesetzgeber?; wieder nur sinnlose Regelungen?; (die letzlich keiner kontrolliert). Kinder sollen in Begleitung eines Fischreischeininhabers Anglen dürfen und nicht reglementiert werden.
> Gruß A.#h


 

genau so #6


----------



## damdam05 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Vater und Sohn möchten zusammen angeln gehen*



Anglero schrieb:


> Im Nds. FischereiG. §15:
> 
> _Einem Jugendlichen unter 14 Jahren darf eine Fischereierlaubnis nur zur Vorbereitung auf die Fischerprüfung __und nur zum Fischen unter Aufsicht geeigneter Personen erteilt werden._​
> Desweiteren sollte doch auch mit dem Statement der "VDSF Jugend" die Frage abschließend geklärt sein:
> ...


 
So ich hab mich mal auf die Suche gemacht und versucht zu klären, was laut Gesetz ein Jugendlicher und was ein Kind ist.

Folgendes habe ich dazu mehrfach gefunden:

13jährige und davor gelten vor dem Gesetz als Kinder, 14jährige als Jugendliche.

oder:

Jugendlicher ist, wer zur Zeit der Tat *vierzehn*, aber noch nicht achtzehn, Heranwachsender, wer zur Zeit der Tat achtzehn, aber noch nicht einundzwanzig Jahre alt ist. [Jugendgerichtsgesetz]

Daher ist für mich das Fischereigesetz dann definitv, inhaltlich FALSCH denn es gibt keine Jungendliche laut Gesetz, die Jünger sind als 14, sondern es sind Kinder!

Es muß heißen:

_Einem Kind unter 14 Jahren darf eine Fischereierlaubnis nur zur Vorbereitung auf die Fischerprüfung __und nur zum Fischen unter Aufsicht geeigneter Personen erteilt werden._​ 
Da in diesem Gesetz keine Alters(Unter)Grenzen sowohl für den (nicht richtigen)Begriff Jungendliche als auch für die Dauer der "Vorbereitung" getroffen sind, liegt es also in meinen eigenen Ermessen, wann ich als Verantwortlicher meine, das mein Kind Angeln lernen sollte bzw. wann es sich auf die Fischerprüfung vorbereiten sollte, also spätestens dann wenn das Kind das erste mal von sich aus sagt, das es angeln lernen möchte, also therotisch ab 2 Jahre auf Moderlieschen. ​ 
Nein, Spaß bei Seite.​ 
1. Der Text in Bezug auf den Begriff Jungendliche vor 14 Jahre ist falsch. 

2. Das Gesetz läßt es offen, wann ich losgehe und das finde ich auch gut so! (zumindest in Niedersachsen)


So Long DamDam|wavey:


----------



## micha84 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Vater und Sohn möchten zusammen angeln gehen*



daci7 schrieb:


> Die Regelungen sind sowieso fürn *rsch ...
> 
> ich wurd letztens am Wasser von nem amerikanischen Pärchen gefragt wo ihr Kurzer denn ne Lizenz kaufen kann, da er aus Amiland seine Rute mitgebracht hat und gern angeln würde ... die ham auch erstmal Augen gemacht als ich denen erklärt hab "Is nicht, solang niemand mit nem echten Schein dabei ist"
> Und den Kurzen hats auch sehr "gefreut".





Das stimmt auch nicht so ganz. In manchen Bundesländer kann ein Tourist einen Angelschein auf Zeit kaufen wen er seinen Wohnort im Ausland nachweisen kann.


----------



## daci7 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Vater und Sohn möchten zusammen angeln gehen*



micha84 schrieb:


> Das stimmt auch nicht so ganz. In manchen Bundesländer kann ein Tourist einen Angelschein auf Zeit kaufen wen er seinen Wohnort im Ausland nachweisen kann.


 
Waren keine Touris sondern "Einwanderer", aber das hab ich auch erstmal gesagt


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Vater und Sohn möchten zusammen angeln gehen*



damdam05 schrieb:


> Es muß heißen:
> 
> _Einem Kind unter 14 Jahren darf eine Fischereierlaubnis nur zur Vorbereitung auf die Fischerprüfung __und nur zum Fischen unter Aufsicht geeigneter Personen erteilt werden._​
> /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## NedRise (22. März 2011)

*AW: Vater und Sohn möchten zusammen angeln gehen*

Ernie hat vollkommen Recht einfach den Sohnemann schnappen und angeln gehen. Mach ich mit meinem Neffen auch. 

Viel Spass und Petri!


----------



## hulkhomer (22. März 2011)

*AW: Vater und Sohn möchten zusammen angeln gehen*

Weil auch das Thema schlachten vor den Augen des Kindes angesprochen wurde:

Da kommt es sehr auf das jeweilige Kind und das Alter an. Kleinere (<3) sind da zumeist absolut schmerzfrei und sehr neugierig. Meine Tochter z.B. stört es absolut nicht wenn man einen Fisch versorgt. Sie ißt auch mit, wenn sie vorher beim ausnehmen zugeschaut hat. 

Bei größeren wäre ich da schon eher vorsichtig. 

Habe vor kurzem folgendes mitbekommen:
Familie mit 2 Mädchen (ca. 3 und ca. 8 Jahre) gehen am Forellenteich spazieren. Einer der Angler fängt einen Fisch und schlachtet diesen (waidgerecht und routiniert). 

Dreijährige ist fasziniert und schaut zu, Achtjährige bekommt Weinkrampf und lässt sich auch nach einige Minuten nicht beruhigen. Natürlich sind auch Geschwister verschieden, aber diesbezüglich spielt das Alter wohl die größte Rolle.

Aus meiner Sicht schadet es Kindern absolut nicht, wenn sie lernen, dass für Fleisch ein Lebewesen geschlachtet wird. Das fördert auch die Wertschätzung gegenüber Lebensmitteln denke ich. 

Fazit daher: Nimm deinen Sohn mit und mach dir einen schönen Tag! Und wenn du der Meinung bist, er kann mit der "Versorgung" umgehen, dann zeig ihm auch das.


----------



## ernie1973 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Vater und Sohn möchten zusammen angeln gehen*

Ich hatte das Glück, auf dem Land groß zu werden und gehe mit meinem Vater fischen, seitdem ich 3 Jahre alt bin.

Das Betäuben und Schlachten habe ich auch sehr sehr früh´ gelernt und mein Dad hat Wert darauf gelegt, dass ich es fachgerecht durchführte und mir stets den Respekt vor dem Fisch als lebende Kreatur eingebläut!

Auch das Schlachten von unseren eigenen Kaninchen habe ich in jungen Jahren schon gelernt & praktiziert.

Meiner Ansicht nach schadet es keinem Kind, wenn es früh und richtig angeleitet lernt, wie man Fische betäubt und schlachtet - aber ich gebe meinem Vorposter Recht, dass man schon etwas ältere "Stadtkinder" sehr behutsam an diese Dinge heranführen sollte.

Ich habe da selbst ein Erlebnis mit den Kindern eines Prokuristen, aus der Firma, in der mein Dad bis zu seiner Rente arbeitete - die waren mit am Forellenteich des Big Boss (10 & 12 Jahre alt) und schauten mir dort beim Forellenangeln zu.

Ich fing eine, betäubte sie, stach sie ab und nahm sie direkt aus.

Eins der "Stadtkinder" heulte nur, der ältere Junge rannte weg und musste sich sogar übergeben - ich war erst 7 oder 8 Jahre alt (ja, ob man ein Kind dies alles alleine machen lassen sollte, KANN man hinterfragen, aber ich hatte es richtig gelernt und war darin schon damals routinierter, als manch´ ein Erwachsener, der sich heutzutage am Wasser rumtreibt...)...aber mir hatte man den "Auftrag" erteilt, aus dem Teich 20 Forellen zum räuchern zu fangen, was ich auch sehr gewissenhaft gemacht habe!

Naja - die Kinder konnten nix dafür und es war wohl nicht "sanft" genug für sie - also Vorsicht, wenn ältere Kinder noch gar keine Erfahrungen in dieser Richtung haben - mir war das damals als 8 - jährigem noch nicht so richtig klar und - sorry - aber ich habe mich kaputtgelacht über die beiden Weicheier - was ich heute auch durchaus differenzierter sehe, als damals!

Ernie


----------



## Tipp (22. März 2011)

*AW: Vater und Sohn möchten zusammen angeln gehen*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Eins der "Stadtkinder" heulte nur, der ältere Junge rannte weg und musste sich sogar übergeben - ich war erst 7 oder 8 Jahre alt (ja, ob man ein Kind dies alles alleine machen lassen sollte, KANN man hinterfragen, aber ich hatte es richtig gelernt und war darin schon damals routinierter, als manch´ ein Erwachsener, der sich heutzutage am Wasser rumtreibt...)...aber mir hatte man den "Auftrag" erteilt, aus dem Teich 20 Forellen zum räuchern zu fangen, was ich auch sehr gewissenhaft gemacht habe!
> 
> Naja - die Kinder konnten nix dafür und es war wohl nicht "sanft" genug für sie - also Vorsicht, wenn ältere Kinder noch gar keine Erfahrungen in dieser Richtung haben - mir war das damals als 8 - jährigem noch nicht so richtig klar und - sorry - aber ich habe mich kaputtgelacht über die beiden Weicheier - was ich heute auch durchaus differenzierter sehe, als damals!
> 
> Ernie



Das erinnert mich an eine Geschichte, die mir ein Freund mal erzählt hatte.
Er ist wirklich kein Weichei und wenn man ihm so begegnet könnte man glauben, dass er mit seinem Blick Abrissarbeiten leisten könnte. 
Er fährt einmal im Jahr zur Familie seines Onkels in die Türkei.
Letztes Jahr hatte er dann die "Ehre" den Männern beim Schlachten zu helfen. Ihm ist dabei dann total schlecht und schwarz vor Augen geworden.
Als er mir das erzählte musste ich auch ein bisschen lachen, aber Schlachten ist halt nicht jedermanns Sache.


----------



## daci7 (27. März 2011)

*AW: Vater und Sohn möchten zusammen angeln gehen*



Tipp schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich an eine Geschichte, die mir ein Freund mal erzählt hatte.
> Er ist wirklich kein Weichei und wenn man ihm so begegnet könnte man glauben, dass er mit seinem Blick Abrissarbeiten leisten könnte.
> Er fährt einmal im Jahr zur Familie seines Onkels in die Türkei.
> Letztes Jahr hatte er dann die "Ehre" den Männern beim Schlachten zu helfen. Ihm ist dabei dann total schlecht und schwarz vor Augen geworden.
> Als er mir das erzählte musste ich auch ein bisschen lachen, aber Schlachten ist halt nicht jedermanns Sache.



Wobei in der Türkei zT. auch noch geschächtet wird und das wirklich nicht so schön anzusehen ist, wenn die Tiere ausgeblutet werden und nicht wie in D zb. schnell übern Jordan gehn 
Zum Thema:
Ich angel häufig am Schlachtensee in Berlin, der leider Gottes einen Fußweg direkt am Wasser besitzt... meiner Erfahrung nach ist es immer besser die umstehenden Leute nach einem Drill vorzuwarnen "Achtung, jetz wirds blutig. Wer nicht zugucken will, soll das auch lassen." Hatte schonso manche Diskussion mit fürsorglichen Müttern die Angst um den Seelenfrieden ihrer Kinder hatten


----------

